# Nikon Rumors D7200 (30/Jan/2014)



## ruifo

*Nikon D7200*

2014 speculated for the D7200.

Nikon Rumors: what to expect in the next few months | Nikon Rumors




> The D7200 will most likely be the next Nikon DSLR camera announcement, but I do not expect it before the summer (Photokina is in September).
> 
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Nikon-D7200-DSLR-camera.jpg
> 
> 
> No Nikon D400 for now. The D7200 could also once and for all kill the DX PRO line (D300s) depending on the included specs and features (if we get a big enough buffer and few extra direct manual controls, we can assume that the D400 will never come out).
> 
> 
> A total of 3 or 4 new DSLR cameras are rumored to be announced this year. If we count the Df and the D7200, that means at least one more mystery DSLR camera this year.






Read more on NikonRumors.com: Nikon Rumors: what to expect in the next few months | Nikon Rumors


----------



## ruifo

One more website mentioning the rumors from yesterday:


Read more:
Nikon D7200 Coming on September 2014 « NEW CAMERA




> *Nikon D7200 Coming on September 2014*
> By admin, on January 30th, 2014
> 
> http://thenewcamera.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Nikon-D7200-coming.jpg
> 
> 
> According to latest rumors Nikon may announce Nikon D7200 with advance core specification in September 2014 / photokina 2014 show, there is also a huge probability that No D400 is coming and Nikon will put everything possible in D7200 to attract its pro APS-C users.
> 
> 
> *More DSLRs to from Nikon*
> 
> 
> Nikon D4s final announcement is not done yet but we already have bunch of info and images &#8211; See here
> 
> 
> *Mirrorless*
> 
> 
> Nikon 1 V2 is ready to be replaced with the new one called V3, the V3 will sure pump the V2 specification to a next level including 4K video recording option,.
> 
> 
> *Compacts to come*
> 
> 
> Nikon P600 &#8211; Mega Zoom camera from Nikon that may feature 60X optical zoom
> To be update compact list &#8211; NIKON COOLPIX AW120, P600, P340, S9700, S9600


----------



## ruifo

And some news in French also addressing this rumor:

Nikon D7200 venant à la Photokina ? Rapport - Nouvelles du Monde


----------



## goodguy

I think the D7100 is already an outstanding camera but I think for some what they would like is a bigger buffer for sport shooting.


----------



## BillM

I'm thinking it will be out any day now, I bought a 7100 last week


----------



## ruifo

BillM said:


> I'm thinking it will be out any day now, I bought a 7100 last week



That happened to me when I bought a D5200. Few weeks later, the D5300 was finally released...


----------



## nathfromslg

What we need is 7D Mk II :3


----------



## ruifo

nathfromslg said:


> What we need is 7D Mk II :3




Both are more than welcomed!!

Canon EOS 7D Mark II in Q2? [CR1] « Canon Rumors




> *Canon EOS 7D Mark II in Q2? [CR1]*JANUARY 31, 2014
> 
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-conte...9/eos-7d-official-rm-eng.jpeg&a=t&h=200&w=475
> 
> 
> More talk that prototype versions of the EOS 7D replacement will be sent to the Olympic games in Sochi this month. For the moment, a lot of the functionality and features are still &#8220;up for grabs&#8221; on the new model. The current timeline for the camera is an announcement in Q2 of this year with a release in Q3. Perhaps the camera will be tested further in Brazil for the World Cup?
> 
> 
> We expect to hear more during the Olympics, though any specs mentioned may still be omitted from the final consumer product.
> 
> 
> Source: [NL]




Source and more info:
Canon EOS 7D Mark II in Q2? [CR1] « Canon Rumors


----------



## ruifo

Now *DailyCameraNews.com* is also publishing something about D7200:





> *Nikon D7200 To Be Announced on September 2014*
> 
> Nikon D7200 DSLR camera rumored to be announced in this fall, September 2014. The upcoming DSLR camera expected to deliver a large buffer to process the images captured with newly developed sensor.
> Previously when the D7100 has announced, it is not positioned to replace the D300s as Nikon&#8217;s flagship DX-format camera. Nikon D400 rumors surfaced time to time but we haven&#8217;t seen the D400 or any successor for the D300s DSLR.
> According to latest rumors Nikon may announce the D7200 with a better specs list including the large buffer and some direct manual controls. This makes so rumored Nikon D400 may never come out and Nikon will put everything possible in D7200 as a flagship high-end DX-format camera.
> *Nikon D7200 To Be Announced on September 2014*
> 
> http://www.dailycameranews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/600x350xnikon_d7100_replacement.jpg.pagespeed.ic.BbHjtOCX7t.jpg[/IMG]Nikon D7200 expected to arrive this year in September to replace D7100​See what Nikon Rumors write in their post :The D7200 could also once and for all kill the DX PRO line (D300s) depending on the included specs and features (if we get a big enough buffer and few extra direct manual controls, we can assume that the D400 will never come out).​Nikon D7200 DSLR camera to be announced before September and release date for D7200 probably be around Photokina 2014.






Read more at:
Nikon D7200 To Be Announced on September 2014 | Daily Camera News


----------



## ruifo

Would this be a real video?








Source:
D7200 Nikon - Vide0.in



> *Nikon D7200*
> 
> ​
> This post is about *Nikon d7200 *on category video. For more detail about _Nikon d7200 _that uploaded at Thu, 27 Feb 2014 12:11:00 GMT, please check it out and do not forget to share this *Nikon d7200 *through share button.


----------



## TheLost

I've said this before... but the 'buffer' issue on the D7100 isn't an issue with the buffer.  Its an issue with write speeds.  All a bigger buffer would do is slow the camera down more when it writes the data to disk (longer write times).

The fix for the D7200 is going to be (needs to be) a UHS-II bus...
SanDisk Announces Extreme PRO SDHC/SDXC UHS-II Memory Cards | explora

The higher MP the images... the more data you are moving around..  the more data you move around.. the faster you 'internals' need to be.


----------



## bribrius

BillM said:


> I'm thinking it will be out any day now, I bought a 7100 last week


me too. But that is probably a good thing they could make the 7200 worse or more overpriced. pick your poison. And if it turns out better buy one of them when prices drop in a couple years. For me, the 7100, clearly outdated as it is, is already more than I need im more concerned with lenses I think the camera exceeds my needs.
And realistically, they will always come out with a new camera. No point and worrying about it. Unless you really feel the need to change your camera every year or two, but I thought most of the priority here was in the lenses? Most mounted lenses people probably have don't even equate to getting the most out of the current 24mp sensor. Also, keep in mind, looking at my gear, china, Taiwan..... They make crap cheaper and cheaper I think.


----------



## Derrel

The idea of 4k video is one Nikon executives shot down at interviews give at the CP+ show in February, so the rumors about that seem pretty baseless. Imaging Resource and dPreview were granted exclusive interviews with high-level Nikon executive VP's...as was pointed out 4k video has no real distribution/not enough devices to make it a marketplace "must-have feature" on a Nikon-branded camera. Maybe a few years down the road that will change.

As to the buffer issue with the D7100, check Hogan's review here: Nikon D7100 Review | byThom | Thom Hogan

"*C*_ard Speed _&#8212; Nikon continues to use parts internally in their DSLRs, especially the consumer ones, that max out below what state-of-the-art cards can accomplish. Depending upon the card, I'm measuring 45MB/sec to 60MB/sec from UHS-I cards.
Even 45MB/sec is pretty good. The problem is that the camera is buffer constrained. At my usual settings I'm seeing a 5 or 6 shot buffer (shooting raw). If you think 1.3x crop is the answer, the buffer only goes up to 7 shots with the crop at the same settings. So, you fire a long burst of shots at a high frame rate (the D7100 is capable of 6 fps in DX, 7 in 1.3x crop) and after a second the camera's performance is solely determined by the part speed controlling the write to the card. The card may be capable of faster (I've got 90MB/sec cards, for example, and even faster ones have been announced), but it has no real effect on how quickly you hit the buffer restraint. What the faster card does allow is the buffer to empty somewhat faster. I'm seeing the buffer empty as much as twice as fast on the 90MB/sec cards as some of the 45MB/sec ones, thus I'm getting nearly 2x the fps after the buffer fills from those cards."


----------



## Coasty

ruifo said:


> Would this be a real video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> D7200 Nikon - Vide0.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nikon D7200*
> 
> ​
> This post is about *Nikon d7200 *on category video. For more detail about _Nikon d7200 _that uploaded at Thu, 27 Feb 2014 12:11:00 GMT, please check it out and do not forget to share this *Nikon d7200 *through share button.
Click to expand...



Yes, it is a real video, of a D7000.


View attachment 67972


----------



## Derrel

Is that camera in the video fitted with a rubber-like "skin", like maybe the Delkin Snug-It?? AT first viewing I thought the camera was a dull, flat-black, like maybe it was a "mule", which is what prototypes in the field are called. But the stills above make it look like it's just a D7000 inside its Snug It protective sheath. Delkin Devices Snug-It Pro Skin Camera Protector DDSPROND7000-B


----------



## ruifo

Derrel said:


> Is that camera in the video fitted with a rubber-like "skin", like maybe the Delkin Snug-It?? AT first viewing I thought the camera was a dull, flat-black, like maybe it was a "mule", which is what prototypes in the field are called. But the stills above make it look like it's just a D7000 inside its Snug It protective sheath. Delkin Devices Snug-It Pro Skin Camera Protector DDSPROND7000-B


 

Right, that's what I am seeing too...


----------



## bigal1000

I'd like to comment,but I misplaced that darn crystal ball again !!


----------



## Crazydad

Nikon is about to lose me. I have been waiting for a D300s replacement for a couple of years, but can't wait much longer. I now have the chance the actually make some money shooting high school sports and will be upgrading to a new body and a couple of lenses soon. I mostly will be shooting outdoors at night in poorly lit stadiums where the lights cycle frequency causes havoc with the white balance. So I need to be able to shoot a high frame rate in RAW so I can adjust the white balance easily if needed. Not to mention having a true weather-sealed pro body since I will be shooting regardless of the weather.

Unfortunately my budget is not big enough for a D4s, but I do have about $2K for a new body and actually want a DX for the extra reach. The D7100 has a good sensor, but the lack of buffer makes it useless to me. Apparently Canon is about to introduce the 7D mkII for around $2K and if it has the pro body, high fps, large buffer, etc. it is rumored to have, then I will probably jump ship and drop my funds for a new body and lenses on it. I would really hate to do it since I have been shooting Nikon since the early 90's, but if Canon has what I need and Nikon doesn't...


----------



## robbins.photo

bigal1000 said:


> I'd like to comment,but I misplaced that darn crystal ball again !!



Mines in the shop, so I'm having to use the backup.  Irritates the goldfish to no end.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo

Crazydad said:


> Nikon is about to lose me. I have been waiting for a D300s replacement for a couple of years, but can't wait much longer. I now have the chance the actually make some money shooting high school sports and will be upgrading to a new body and a couple of lenses soon. I mostly will be shooting outdoors at night in poorly lit stadiums where the lights cycle frequency causes havoc with the white balance. So I need to be able to shoot a high frame rate in RAW so I can adjust the white balance easily if needed. Not to mention having a true weather-sealed pro body since I will be shooting regardless of the weather.
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is not big enough for a D4s, but I do have about $2K for a new body and actually want a DX for the extra reach. The D7100 has a good sensor, but the lack of buffer makes it useless to me. Apparently Canon is about to introduce the 7D mkII for around $2K and if it has the pro body, high fps, large buffer, etc. it is rumored to have, then I will probably jump ship and drop my funds for a new body and lenses on it. I would really hate to do it since I have been shooting Nikon since the early 90's, but if Canon has what I need and Nikon doesn't...



Well depending on how much glass you have you might be better off waiting for the D7200, if the rumors are true Nikon is supposedly addressing the buffer issue.  But in the end you have to go with whatever suits your needs best.  I've actually gotten pretty good results on the D5200 by using continuous low and a sandisk extreme pro 95 mbs card for shooting RAW, I can generally get 8-9 frames at 3 FPS and then it will continue to shoot at 2 FPS until I pause for a second or two and let the buffer clear a bit.  Granted I'd like a little higher FPS for sports shooting but if I need RAW that seems to work fairly well.  If I can go JPG I can change to continuous high and fire away at 5 FPS pretty much all day with the faster card, but sometimes as you noted because of the white balance shooting a little slower and getting RAW is a better option.

I think if Nikon does address this with the D7200 they will have a real winner on their hands, so me I plan to wait an see what happens once it comes out.


----------



## jaomul

Crazydad said:


> Nikon is about to lose me. I have been waiting for a D300s replacement for a couple of years, but can't wait much longer. I now have the chance the actually make some money shooting high school sports and will be upgrading to a new body and a couple of lenses soon. I mostly will be shooting outdoors at night in poorly lit stadiums where the lights cycle frequency causes havoc with the white balance. So I need to be able to shoot a high frame rate in RAW so I can adjust the white balance easily if needed. Not to mention having a true weather-sealed pro body since I will be shooting regardless of the weather.
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is not big enough for a D4s, but I do have about $2K for a new body and actually want a DX for the extra reach. The D7100 has a good sensor, but the lack of buffer makes it useless to me. Apparently Canon is about to introduce the 7D mkII for around $2K and if it has the pro body, high fps, large buffer, etc. it is rumored to have, then I will probably jump ship and drop my funds for a new body and lenses on it. I would really hate to do it since I have been shooting Nikon since the early 90's, but if Canon has what I need and Nikon doesn't...


It would not surprise me if no replacement for the 7d arises, similar to the way no newer D300s replacement arrived yet. It seems convenient that both Nikon and Canon remain quiet on their top of Line crop replacements and both now have a fullframe in that price bracket. Sometimes arch rivals come together for plans. If they both don't threaten that segment they can focus on a different segment.

Have you looked at the Pentax k3.?


----------



## TheFantasticG

I do hope the D7200 has wifi and GPS. I'll upgrade for sure.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

I just bought the D7100......so the D7200 will be announced by the end of the month.....lol


----------



## bigal1000

Crazydad said:


> Nikon is about to lose me. I have been waiting for a D300s replacement for a couple of years, but can't wait much longer. I now have the chance the actually make some money shooting high school sports and will be upgrading to a new body and a couple of lenses soon. I mostly will be shooting outdoors at night in poorly lit stadiums where the lights cycle frequency causes havoc with the white balance. So I need to be able to shoot a high frame rate in RAW so I can adjust the white balance easily if needed. Not to mention having a true weather-sealed pro body since I will be shooting regardless of the weather.
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is not big enough for a D4s, but I do have about $2K for a new body and actually want a DX for the extra reach. The D7100 has a good sensor, but the lack of buffer makes it useless to me. Apparently Canon is about to introduce the 7D mkII for around $2K and if it has the pro body, high fps, large buffer, etc. it is rumored to have, then I will probably jump ship and drop my funds for a new body and lenses on it. I would really hate to do it since I have been shooting Nikon since the early 90's, but if Canon has what I need and Nikon doesn't...



You do know that as soon as you get the Canon the D400 will arrive ! All these folks say wait for the D7200 are not in your shoes if the Canon fits the bill why not switch over. I have Nikon gear but I'm thinking of going to Canon for FF.I'm loyal to no one but myself.


----------



## Crazydad

jaomul said:


> Crazydad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon is about to lose me. I have been waiting for a D300s replacement for a couple of years, but can't wait much longer. I now have the chance the actually make some money shooting high school sports and will be upgrading to a new body and a couple of lenses soon. I mostly will be shooting outdoors at night in poorly lit stadiums where the lights cycle frequency causes havoc with the white balance. So I need to be able to shoot a high frame rate in RAW so I can adjust the white balance easily if needed. Not to mention having a true weather-sealed pro body since I will be shooting regardless of the weather.
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is not big enough for a D4s, but I do have about $2K for a new body and actually want a DX for the extra reach. The D7100 has a good sensor, but the lack of buffer makes it useless to me. Apparently Canon is about to introduce the 7D mkII for around $2K and if it has the pro body, high fps, large buffer, etc. it is rumored to have, then I will probably jump ship and drop my funds for a new body and lenses on it. I would really hate to do it since I have been shooting Nikon since the early 90's, but if Canon has what I need and Nikon doesn't...
> 
> 
> 
> It would not surprise me if no replacement for the 7d arises, similar to the way no newer D300s replacement arrived yet. It seems convenient that both Nikon and Canon remain quiet on their top of Line crop replacements and both now have a fullframe in that price bracket. Sometimes arch rivals come together for plans. If they both don't threaten that segment they can focus on a different segment.
> 
> Have you looked at the Pentax k3.?
Click to expand...


True about the possibility of no 7D replacement. I am going off what Canon Rumors is saying - a Q2 release, we shall see. As for the K3, it looks like a great camera and I have thought about it. My concern is that my ultimate goal is be a serious sports/event photographer so I am also looking at the full eco-system I am buying into. IF the 7D MKII comes out soon at the $2K price point, then it is a slam dunk. With my $4K budget I can get get the new body, 70-200L lens (going for 1/500 SS so don't need IS/VR) and a couple of primes to start with. Then grow from there as needed.


----------



## cgw

TheLost said:


> I've said this before... but the 'buffer' issue on the D7100 isn't an issue with the buffer. Its an issue with write speeds. All a bigger buffer would do is slow the camera down more when it writes the data to disk (longer write times).
> 
> The fix for the D7200 is going to be (needs to be) a UHS-II bus...
> SanDisk Announces Extreme PRO SDHC/SDXC UHS-II Memory Cards | explora
> 
> The higher MP the images... the more data you are moving around.. the more data you move around.. the faster you 'internals' need to be.




Yup, Nikon has to get with USH-II cards--the Fuji X-T1 is already there. Expect any D7XXX update to have an Expeed 4, too. Or something totally new in processing?


----------



## bigal1000

Crazydad said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazydad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon is about to lose me. I have been waiting for a D300s replacement for a couple of years, but can't wait much longer. I now have the chance the actually make some money shooting high school sports and will be upgrading to a new body and a couple of lenses soon. I mostly will be shooting outdoors at night in poorly lit stadiums where the lights cycle frequency causes havoc with the white balance. So I need to be able to shoot a high frame rate in RAW so I can adjust the white balance easily if needed. Not to mention having a true weather-sealed pro body since I will be shooting regardless of the weather.
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is not big enough for a D4s, but I do have about $2K for a new body and actually want a DX for the extra reach. The D7100 has a good sensor, but the lack of buffer makes it useless to me. Apparently Canon is about to introduce the 7D mkII for around $2K and if it has the pro body, high fps, large buffer, etc. it is rumored to have, then I will probably jump ship and drop my funds for a new body and lenses on it. I would really hate to do it since I have been shooting Nikon since the early 90's, but if Canon has what I need and Nikon doesn't...
> 
> 
> 
> It would not surprise me if no replacement for the 7d arises, similar to the way no newer D300s replacement arrived yet. It seems convenient that both Nikon and Canon remain quiet on their top of Line crop replacements and both now have a fullframe in that price bracket. Sometimes arch rivals come together for plans. If they both don't threaten that segment they can focus on a different segment.
> 
> Have you looked at the Pentax k3.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True about the possibility of no 7D replacement. I am going off what Canon Rumors is saying - a Q2 release, we shall see. As for the K3, it looks like a great camera and I have thought about it. My concern is that my ultimate goal is be a serious sports/event photographer so I am also looking at the full eco-system I am buying into. IF the 7D MKII comes out soon at the $2K price point, then it is a slam dunk. With my $4K budget I can get get the new body, 70-200L lens (going for 1/500 SS so don't need IS/VR) and a couple of primes to start with. Then grow from there as needed.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan.......


----------



## ruifo

According to:
What to expect from Nikon in the next few months | Nikon Rumors




> There is a very good chance that Nikon will respond to the Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM lens with new Nikkor f/1.8 DX zoom lens. The announcement could happen with the D7200 announcement.




Read more on NikonRumors.com: What to expect from Nikon in the next few months | Nikon Rumors


----------



## serendi

Should I wait for the d7200 for my first camera? Or will the wait be too long? d7100 is more than a year old....


----------



## ruifo

It's your own choice...
Nobody can decide that for you.

The D7200 is still onby a rumor, not yet confirmed officially by Nikon.


----------



## goodguy

serendi said:


> Should I wait for the d7200 for my first camera? Or will the wait be too long? d7100 is more than a year old....



Isnt that the hardest part in today fast moving technology world ?
You buy something new only to find the next new/best thing is right around the corner.
What you need to ask yourself first is how bad you need a new camera, if you have already a good camera then sure why not, you can wait for the D7200 which will come out eventually maybe in 2 months and maybe in 6.
If the D7200 will be simply a small upgrade to the D7100 as the D5300 was to the D5200 then I wouldnt bother to wait for it.
I can tell you owning the D7100 its a very powerful tool for a hobbyist, I doubt very much the next camera will be a "whole new world" in performance.
So the only one that can aswer your question is you because non of us really know what will come out, when or how good it will be.

Good luck.


----------



## astroNikon

sonicbuffalo said:


> I just bought the D7100......so the D7200 will be announced by the end of the month.....lol



That's what happened when I bought my d7000 .. the d7100 was released.


----------



## bigal1000

I'm going to wait for the D7400 !!


----------



## bc_steve

Feels like the D7100 just came out.  And here I am shooting with a D7000


----------



## KmH

bigal1000 said:


> I'm going to wait for the D7400 !!


Geez! You're willing to wait until September?


----------



## photofree

I just stay 5 years behind the curve. It saves me a fortune. As a matter of fact if I'm doing people outdoors my go to is a fujifilm S2 Pro. It just renders people perfect.

profound thinking about stuff


----------



## Derrel

photofree said:


> I just stay 5 years behind the curve. It saves me a fortune. As a matter of fact if I'm doing people outdoors my go to is a fujifilm S2 Pro. It just renders people perfect.
> 
> profound thinking about stuff



I think you might be 10 years behind the curve with the S2 Pro...it is however, a beautiful color camera...some of my all-time favorite photos were made with the S2 Pro. O was lucky enough to get one when they first came out, and I shot the thing for several years and REALLY loved the color it had! Just a wonderful color palette! WOndering if you might be interested in a brand new in-box S5 Pro bought from the last batch made??? I've kept it new in a box since late 2008...never have fired a shot with it...charged the battery up every few months...


----------



## bigal1000

bc_steve said:


> Feels like the D7100 just came out. And here I am shooting with a D7000



It did........Almost............


----------

